# Topics > Science fiction > Fiction movies and feature films >  "Ghost in the Shell", sci-fi animation film, Mamoru Oshii, 1995, Japan

## Airicist

"Ghost in the Shell" on Wikipedia

"Ghost in the Shell" on IMDb

----------


## Airicist

Ghost in the Shell (1995) - Official trailer

Published on Sep 29, 2014

----------

